# Sisters Creek 10-22



## seasnake (Jan 21, 2007)

Headed to heckscher drive with a buddy last night at around 10. Stopped a few places without much luck. I was looking at google earth and saw a dock on the back side of sisters creek park. We headed there around 11. Caught several undersize trout and good size croaker for about an hour. As the tide slowed some bigger trout came through, most around 14". We finally each caught 16 inchers on a double hookup. After a few more smallies they stopped. The tide was pretty well slack so we concentrated on the bottom catching 12 or 13 flounder with ten of them being keepers.. Once the current started moving i was throwing up-current, letting it rollback towards me and getting hookups. Packed up and headed home around 2am. It was a fun night fishing.. I definately know the flounder are around here thick. One more night like this and I'll be ready to have a fry..

fish pic










I also tried some new gulp colors for me, and tried some things that have been in my box for awhile and not used. 

For gulp i stuck with 3" shrimp. I usually use pearl white, which i did tonight and it did great. The new colors were natural and molting. Natural worked great, we picked up a few flounder with them. Molting didnt do so great, 1 small trout.

also tried these









Red/white grub- Small trout and croaker on these

Sparkly grub- Croaker

Bass Assasin- My keeper trout was caught on this

X-rap- Nothing touched it

Cocohoe minnow- Nothing, but i have used these before and they will catch flounder.

The flounder and ohter keeper trout were all caught on gulp 3" shrimp on a white 1/4oz jighead. Pearl white and natural were pulling similar numbers.. All other plastics were used on the same jighead.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Great job man!
Let me know when you're going out again - would be nice to hook-up with a jig master. Is that dock available during the day? Think I'll try sisters on Thurs.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Good job!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice report and thanks for sharing your lures with us... it is very helpful.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I really like the look of that Cocohoe...


----------



## Keila's Daddy (Sep 26, 2007)

Those flounder are not safe with you around! Nice job again! Would love to see your technique:fishing:


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Just a question...Why are you concerned with colors at night?...Just wondering, As an ex hardcore bass guy,all we ever used at night were black or white.....Nice haul though.


----------



## seasnake (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks guys!!

Biged- I'm sure the dock is open during the day. When you head into to sisters creek turn left before the boat ramp parking lot and there is culdesac parking for the playground and the dock..

Railroader- Those particular cocahoe's are put out by h&h but, strike zone and wal-mart at beach near southside carry the twin to this minnow.

Barty- Good question. I have always used bright colored lures at night or in murky situations(especially after rain). I was surprised to see the darker gulp shrimp catching fish. You have me questioning my color theory.

What do you think is most important with artificials? (presentation, color, tide, etc. any input from anyone is appreciated)

Not much can beat knowledge or expert advice on the area you are fishing..


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

seasnake said:


> What do you think is most important with artificials? (presentation, color, tide, etc. any input from anyone is appreciated)
> 
> Not much can beat knowledge or expert advice on the area you are fishing..



From what I have been told by some local guides who fish strictly artificials is that bait SIZE and PRESENTATION are key factors. Matching the natural forage is the most important thing.
Depending on the time of year dictates what the fish are feeding on. 

Example,during the spring when the water is still cool,There is a lot of smaller bait (mostly shrimp) around. I like the smaller size (2.5-3") gulp shrimp and the little 3" curly tails.

A few weeks to a month or more ago,We were seeing a lot of large shrimp during our annuall fall shrimp run. Guys were catching fish on the larger size baits (4-6" gulp shrimp)

Now we are in the mullet run. Baits like the 4" gulp pogy,Split tail jerk baits and 4" storm paddle tails are producing.

One thing I have found about arties is you have to have confidence in the bait you are using. If you dont,then chances are you will just kinda drag it along and not really "work it" properly.

Personally I like to "finnesse" fish. Smaller,lighter presentation just seems more natural. Dont think small baits wont catch big fish, Not true,been there done that.

Colors depend on the water and light conditions. every guide has his "go-to" colors. I carry a variety and just change up til I find what they want that day. As I said, I like Black or White with a glow in the dark jighead at night,also something that makes a little noise,like a Redfish thunder,spinnerbait or adding some worm rattles also helps.

This is for the Jacksonville/St Augustine area inshore fishery. Your milage may vary.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

way to go. Great catch.


----------



## seasnake (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the tips barty. I keep finding small greenbacks in the trout when i clean them. I just bought some 3" swimbaits that match greenies pretty well, probably gonna head out for awhile tonight to play with a few new things. After using gulp saltwater baits for a year i am ready to see what else should always be in my box..


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

NOW your thinkin like a fish SS  Most people dont think to cut one open and see what they've been eating.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Slam them Now*



seasnake said:


> Headed to heckscher drive with a buddy last night at around 10. Stopped a few places without much luck. I was looking at google earth and saw a dock on the back side of sisters creek park. We headed there around 11. Caught several undersize trout and good size croaker for about an hour. As the tide slowed some bigger trout came through, most around 14". We finally each caught 16 inchers on a double hookup. After a few more smallies they stopped. The tide was pretty well slack so we concentrated on the bottom catching 12 or 13 flounder with ten of them being keepers.. Once the current started moving i was throwing up-current, letting it rollback towards me and getting hookups. Packed up and headed home around 2am. It was a fun night fishing.. I definately know the flounder are around here thick. One more night like this and I'll be ready to have a fry..
> 
> fish pic
> 
> ...


They are to be gone soon -should remain hot~n heavy till around Late Nov they will be Skinny when they return from the offshore Spawn in the Spring but plentiful not much Meat on the white side.


----------



## seasnake (Jan 21, 2007)

barty- since you mention it, i keep pulling these weird pre-historic shrimp looking things out of flounder stomachs(i will take a pic next time).

Last year i caught nice flounder until jan.. they didnt come back around until may or june. i havent had much trouble catching at least few per night during the off season though..


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

seasnake said:


> barty- since you mention it, i keep pulling these weird pre-historic shrimp looking things out of flounder stomachs(i will take a pic next time).


Are you talking about these guys?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mantis_shrimp


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Probably a Mantis Shrimp or "Shrimp Mammies"


----------



## seasnake (Jan 21, 2007)

yep, thats them. i've found them in about 30% of the flounder i've cleaned.. berkley needs to make some mantis gulps.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I know some fish do eat them, grouper, cobia, redfish. That would make sense that the flounder would suck them down too. If you look at the article, apparently there's a Cantonese recipe in which they're called "pissing shrimp". I kid you not.


----------

